# Peaceful Warrior



## German Coach (Jan 2, 2007)

Are there more fans here like me:

http://www.thepeacefulwarriormovie.com/

http://www.danmillman.com/


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jan 2, 2007)

German Coach said:


> Are there more fans here like me:
> 
> http://www.thepeacefulwarriormovie.com/
> 
> http://www.danmillman.com/




Count me in.....have read many of Millman's books, but havent had a chance to see the movie yet.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 2, 2007)

saweeet!  i'd heard the rumors.  yay dan millman.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh wow - it's been YEARS since I heard about Dan Millman and his books.  Read 'em.  My ex got to meet him.

Neat stories.


----------



## German Coach (Jan 3, 2007)

First time I read the book is 20 years ago and I still learn from it   ! Just ordered the DVD from amazon.


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2007)

First time I've heard of him (to my recollection).  I'm anxious to learn more.


----------



## German Coach (Jan 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> First time I've heard of him (to my recollection). I'm anxious to learn more.


 
Why ?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2007)

Dan Millman was a world-class gymnast who went through spiritual crises and his first book "Way of the Peaceful Warrior" is a story in which he culminates the teachings of several teachers into one character who challenges him to his very core, along with other events which challenge his ability to carry on his carreer as an amateur athlete.

Available at most librarys.


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2007)

Why?  Well, pull up a chair and I'll tell you  

After googling him and reading a bit about him, as well as samples of his writing...his approach to training (as well as life) is very ethereal...but doesn't ascribe to (or promote) a particular faith/culture.

Personally I enjoy reading about people's travels in to spirituality as well as hearing about what is important to them.  However, I don't want to be given nudges (or even a hard-sell) towards a particular walk of life.

His writings seem interesting.


----------



## German Coach (Jan 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Why? Well, pull up a chair and I'll tell you
> 
> After googling him and reading a bit about him, as well as samples of his writing...his approach to training (as well as life) is very ethereal...but doesn't ascribe to (or promote) a particular faith/culture.
> 
> ...


 
OK, I understand your opinon.  He is also making a lot of money by selling his spirituell views but why are you anxoius ?


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2007)

German Coach said:


> OK, I understand your opinon.  He is also making a lot of money by selling his spirituell views but why are you anxoius ?


 
My apologies...anxious was the wrong word...I should have said I was interested in learning more.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 5, 2007)

I read the Peaceful Warrior about 2 years ago, then went out and bought his other books. Really enjoyed them. After the books, I'm afraid I'll be disappointed in the movie version.


----------



## German Coach (Jan 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> My apologies...anxious was the wrong word...I should have said I was interested in learning more.


 
Yes, like me   I read and studied a lot of different spiritual ways. In a cultural sense I am a Christian and I love the sermon on the mount of Jesus, but I am also fascinated by the teaching of Indian Ramana Marhashi, Jiddu Krishnamurti, Christian mystics like Hildegard von Bingen, or Islamic Sufis, Zen Buddhism - everywhere you can find wise spiritual views.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 10, 2007)

> After the books, I'm afraid I'll be disappointed in the movie version.


 
I enjoyed the books and enjoyed the movie as well, so I do not think you have to worry. Dan had a lot of input into the movie and a small cameo appearance in the film as well.




> He is also making a lot of money by selling his spirituell views


 
LOL I am laughing because I asked Dan about this once, peoples opinions that if you are spiritual you should also not make money. He has a family and children and has chosen a way that not only provides for his family but has helped thousands of people. Seems ok to me. He is a good man that I have had the privilege to meet and train with a few times and if you send him an email or read and comment on his blogs you will get an honest response. He is very approachable and loves helping people. He also is a very good speaker and has not only helped people in spiritual searches but in author workshops all around the world. Off the top of my head Peaceful warrior sold 27 million copies in 14 languagesI am likely off on the numbers going by memory only, but is sufficient to say it has done quite well. I enjoyed his recent book The Journeys of Socrates (which is different than all his other books and more of a story than inspiration type of book) and am waiting for his newest book (out soon) something like the wisdom of a peaceful warrior I think. 

Brian King


----------



## German Coach (Jan 10, 2007)

Brian said:


> LOL I am laughing because I asked Dan about this once, peoples opinions that if you are spiritual you should also not make money. He has a family and children and has chosen a way that not only provides for his family but has helped thousands of people. Seems ok to me. He is a good man that I have had the privilege to meet and train with a few times and if you send him an email or read and comment on his blogs you will get an honest response. He is very approachable and loves helping people. He also is a very good speaker and has not only helped people in spiritual searches but in author workshops all around the world. Off the top of my head Peaceful warrior sold 27 million copies in 14 languagesI am likely off on the numbers going by memory only, but is sufficient to say it has done quite well. I enjoyed his recent book The Journeys of Socrates (which is different than all his other books and more of a story than inspiration type of book) and am waiting for his newest book (out soon) something like the wisdom of a peaceful warrior I think.
> 
> Brian King


 
I guess you got me wrong   I just wanted to say that there is nothing wrong with being spiritual and enterprising (like all churches), especially when you help poeple and do something you really like instead of a boring job. A lot of people are afraid of this so called "new age stuff", because they think it´s all about fooling the people and making money.

And then they got back to church or perhaps a pay counsellor / therapist :lol:


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 11, 2007)

-I read the Way of the Peaceful Warrior a few years ago, well actually, I burned through it. Took me about two days. I've never been one to read a book slowly to absorb what its all about. I let a friend borrow the book and didn't get it back for almost a year. He did it the right way, took in a little bit at a time. Course, when he returned it, it had sand in the pages, coffee stains, you name it. Oh well, truly a book enjoyed.

-The movie was pretty good actually, although obviously condensed from the book. But they hit on most of the major areas from the book. Personally, I think Nick Nolte was perfect for the role of Soc. Anyways, the movie was released to theaters, but only in limited showing. It was screened only once where I live, and thats only because a group of people, I think they're called the Mankind Group/Project? They were responsible for getting it shown in Rochester, and the theater was packed.

-I certainly reccommend the book for anyone and everyone.

Andrew


----------

